# Making Pandora DEFAULT when turning on the car



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

I think we need to find if anyone has gained access to the mylink, sort of like they do with smartphones for modding. I have a few things I'd like. 
1. Set default startup Source(as you stated)
2. Configure Bluetooth Timeout Length. Mine shuts off annoyingly if no music comes through within 30 sec or so. 
3. Adjust Bluetooth Volume vs the radio volume(I have to turn it up with Bluetooth and when it times out and reverts back to the radio as noted above its blaring!)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Also would like to replace standby bowtie mylink screen with a photo. I am in the throes of a disappointing service visit to get my radio software updated and make the system less buggy with my iPhone 5. There are very nice and spending a lot of time on this, but (even they acknowledge) it shouldn't be this difficult and it likely won't make a bit of difference. I'll start a fresh post on this shortly.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey gold5

Has your MyLink system been updated? Please let me know by PM if I can assist you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

In my case I wanted the Bluetooth as default... GM could have done the extra step of switching to Bluetooth or Pandora when available.

Thanks,
Hari


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I wish we had Slacker instead of Pandora. Much better ap IMHO. I mean I can use it through USB fine, but it would be nice to see the graphics, etc.


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

It was updated and it didn't make a difference, though the service dept assured me their people I'm Detroit assure him that an update to deal w iPhone issues is coming "soon." Could let us know when it is available? Plus, I did a long and detailed thread--w pics--on this already. Thank you!


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...ervice-buggy-mylink-iphone-5-integration.html


----------



## gsteelx (May 30, 2013)

Jackie,

Regarding my question, do we know if this is possible?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello gsteelx

I will find out the answer for you. The best thing to do would be to call our Infotainment Specialists. They would definitely have the answer to this question. I can call them for you on Monday and get back to you if you would like for me to do that. Just so you have their number for future reference it is 855-478-7767 Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST Seven days a week. If you would like for me to call could you please send me your VIN by private message? 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

